# new captain america trailer



## billc (Jun 24, 2011)

Can it be that there is a ray of hope in this otherwise fairly dismal movie summer?  Can Captain America actually be that movie, that superhero movie to make this summer...fun...

Here is the new trailer to Captain America, it is from a political site, but there isn't anything political leading to the review.  I post it here specifically because it isn't a political post.  For the record, I try to keep the political aspect of movies in the study, but this site is where I found the trailer first.

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/jjmnolte/2011/06/24/new-captain-america-the-first-avenger-trailer/


----------



## Scott T (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing the Howling Commandos on screen, but damn, I wish the real, classic, Nick Fury was there.

But with Marvel's decree that _all_ the Marvel movies made after Iron Man were going to be part of the same universe, I guess there is absolutely no chance of that happening.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 25, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance about comics, but since Spider Man is part of the Marvel universe will he be worked in to the Avengers?


----------



## Omar B (Jun 25, 2011)

Spider-Man is apart of Marvel, but his movie series started at Sony before Marvel established their own film division starting with Iron Man.  So for the effective future no, but it's not like Spider-Man was apart of the main Avengers team anyways, he showed up in Bendis' run and a few others, but he's not an integral part of the 7.


----------



## billc (Jun 25, 2011)

I know they want to do a magnum opus for the Avengers movie, but does anyone know if the Red Skull lives through this movie.  I think that he has the potential to be a decent movie villain and I would hate to think that they would Darth maul him.  I mean, you can't seem to make a superman movie without Lex Luthor.  I know this sort of conversation isn't saving the world, but it is a nice rest from it.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 25, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I know they want to do a magnum opus for the Avengers movie, but does anyone know if the Red Skull lives through this movie. I think that he has the potential to be a decent movie villain and I would hate to think that they would Darth maul him. I mean, you can't seem to make a superman movie without Lex Luthor. I know this sort of conversation isn't saving the world, but it is a nice rest from it.


 
The most important thing seems to be that they all get made before Stan Lee dies. 

Cool that he lived long enough to see the technology that makes these things really come to life.....of course, Captain America was originally drawn by Jack Kirby and written by Joe Simon for Timely Comics, Marvel's predecessor, but still-*really cool.*


----------



## granfire (Jun 25, 2011)

opcorn:
the combined nerdicism makes me go :inlove:

:boing2:


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 27, 2011)

I have only one issue with the New Capt America movie.

The actor has already had a role in Marvel movies...as the Human Torch.

So if they were ever to do a cross over..are they still going to use the same cast..or do away with Fantastic 4 as we know it all together???

Luike Ryan Reynolds couldn't be Dead Pool and Cyclops..it just doesn't work..but he can be Deadpool and Green Lantern..Two distinctly different universes!


----------



## Omar B (Jun 27, 2011)

The crossover will never happen.  FF is from before Marvel had it's own film division.  Just like how Sony still owns film rights to Spider-Man, Fox still owns the X-men franchise and associated characters as well as FF or Lionsgate's ownership of The Punisher.


----------

